

Watch Out Boston, a Rip-Off Is Coming to Town - grellas
http://www.jasonmendelson.com/wp/archives/2010/02/watch-out-boston-a-rip-off-is-coming-to-town-young-startup-ventures.php

======
philk
_Just for toppers, this group offered one company that I know a featured “Top
20 innovators spot” if they paid their bounty._

"We loved the innovative way in which they wrote us a check"

------
gyardley
I wonder if most of the VCs, lawyers, and accountants who generally
participate in this sort of thing realize the effect it has on their
reputation.

For example, Goodwin Procter's supposed to be a reputable firm, but not only
do they host the youngStartup events in New York, the one time I was at their
office it was because they were providing space for 'award committee
interviews' that turned out to be a thinly-veiled attempt to sell pricey
conference tickets to the 'winners'.

On the other hand, the law firm I used for my startup has a history of
sponsoring interesting talks by experienced entrepreneurs, which are free to
attend. I didn't pick that firm because of this, but it certainly made me feel
better about my choice.

